# Die Pinguine aus Madagaskar - Erster deutscher Clip



## FlorianStangl (8. September 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die Pinguine aus Madagaskar - Erster deutscher Clip* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Die Pinguine aus Madagaskar - Erster deutscher Clip


----------



## Emke (8. September 2014)

Die 4 sind einfach herrlich  einer der wenigen Sachen die ich ab und an im TV gucke.


----------

